# Logitech Gaming Software Arx Control deaktivieren



## T'PAU (25. Juli 2017)

Wie kann man bei der Logitech Gaming Software "Arx Control" dauerhaft deaktivieren, insbesondere "Automatische Erkennung"?
Dieses produziert nämlich dauerhaft ca. 2,47 kbit/s Upload (laut NetSpeedMonitor).
Auf meinem vorigen Win 8.1 System (andere Hardware) mit etwas älterer LGS, war keine dauerhafte Netzwerk-Aktivität zu beobachten.

Beim nächsten booten des PCs ist dieses Arx-Gedöns wieder aktiviert und ich muss es wieder per Hand ausschalten.

Jemand 'ne Idee? 

Ach ja, LGS ist nur wegen meiner G502 Maus drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (25. Juli 2017)

Wozu brauchst du LGS, wenn die Maus doch einen internen Speicher hat? Oder benötigst du Funktionen, die nur mit der Software funktionieren?
Bei mir war ARX nie an und hat sich vor allem nie selbst eingeschaltet.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Juli 2017)

Afaik wird die Beleuchtungsart (DPI-Anzeige) und Intensität (das Logo) nicht im internen Speicher abgespeichert und muss mit der Software eingestellt werden.
Jedenfalls war dies so, als ich kürzlich mein neues System mit Win10 installiert hatte und der Standard-Maustreiber aktiv war. Da ballerte das Logo mit voller Helligkeit und die DPI-Balken gingen nur kurz beim umschalten an.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Arx bei Win8.1 und der etwas älteren LGS aktiv war oder nicht. Jedenfalls hatte ich dort diese Netzwerk-Aktivität nicht.


*edit:*

Scheint sich erledigt zu haben. Hab's deaktiviert und bis jetzt, nach zweimaligem booten, ist Arx auch deaktiviert geblieben!
Muss man nicht verstehen.


----------

